# Disney World patron finds gun on ride



## DazedandConfused (May 29, 2013)

A Walt Disney World patron on a ride with her grandson found a loaded gun on her seat.

Officials said Wednesday that the woman found the pistol on the Dinosaur ride at Animal Kingdom. The woman gave the loaded weapon to a park attendant, who then contacted her manager and authorities.

The owner of the gun, Angelo Lista, told authorities that he discovered his firearm was missing several minutes after leaving the ride. He has a concealed weapons permit.

Lista told authorities he didn't know Disney World patrons weren't allowed to bring guns. He said he thought the security checkpoint at the entrance to the central Florida park was only so guards could check bags for bombs or explosives.

Disney World prohibits patrons from bringing weapons of any kind on its property.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2013)

one should have their CCW revoked if one isnt even aware they lost the firearm they are carrying!


----------



## JPD (May 29, 2013)

I don't have an issue with a person owning a gun, and I really don't remember seeing any signs stating you can't carry a weapon on Disney property, but I think common sense should have been used by that gun owner in a least asking if guns were allowed. Just think of how many kids go on these ride alone, or with other kids. All they had to do is pick it up thinking it was part of the ride and start shooting. Then it's too late. I always felt safe in Disney, I guess it's body scanners on my next visit.


----------



## Sea Six (May 29, 2013)

That is one bumpy ride, so I could see how this might have happened.  I bet they find a lot of change and keys and other pocket stuff on the floor of those ride cars!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2013)

florida requires a "noticable" sign at the entrance to any establishment that wishes to prohibit carrying of a firearm on the premises.

even then its not illegal to carry inside (and if you are carrying a concealed weapon, noone would know anyway)...you can simply be asked to leave by the owner.


----------



## BevL (May 29, 2013)

So an establishment such as Disney can "request" that you leave your loaded firearm at home and all they can do if they see you have one is "request" you leave?   

Huh, wudda thunk?

That would have been somewhat frightening, I'd think.  I've never ever seen a real handgun, except in a holster on a police officer.  Glad it all turned out okay.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2013)

its a private business, the owner can throw anyone out for a variety of reasons...carrying a firearm is certainly one of them.

it is however not illegal to carry a firearm into a private business in the state of florida.

There are a variety of places that one is prohibited from carrying under any circumstances in florida (sporting events, schools, govnt bulidings, courthouses, bars etc etc)....but thats a totally different story.

Clearly the individual doesnt have all that much awareness of his person and or his surroundings if he didnt notice his gun fell off on a ride...and hence shouldnt carry anywhere.


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 30, 2013)

Possession Restrictions

The following is a list of places where you are restricted from carrying a weapon or firearm even if you have a license. Please note that this is a simplified list. The places marked by an asterisk (*) may have exceptions or additional restrictions. See Section 790.06 (12), Florida Statutes for a complete listing.

        any place of nuisance as defined in s. 823.05
        any police, sheriff, or highway patrol station
        any detention facility, prison, or jail; any courthouse
        any courtroom*
        any polling place
        any meeting of the governing body of a county, public school district, municipality, or special district
        any meeting of the Legislature or a committee thereof
        any school, college, or professional athletic event not related to firearms
        any school administration building
        any portion of an establishment licensed to dispense alcoholic beverages for consumption*
        any elementary or secondary school facility
        any area technical center
        any college or university facility*
        inside the passenger terminal and sterile area of any airport*
        any place where the carrying of firearms is prohibited by federal law

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/possession.html


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 30, 2013)

You failed to mention one other fact: the bullets in the gun were Hollow-Point. For those who don't know, hollow-point bullet point is designed to collapse when it hits the target, then basically break apart. People don't put HPs into a gun to go target-shooting, they use them to cause major harm, usually for self-defense. The gun owner did not sound like he brought it to cause chaos, sounds more like personal protection.

I agree, if it's not explicit, there's no reason NOT to bring one. But, how would he feel if he was attacked, he pulled the gun (with the HP bullets), fired, missed the attacker but killed a toddler? Common sense is needed.

TS


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 30, 2013)




----------



## DazedandConfused (May 30, 2013)

I went to the DisneyWorld FAQ to search for "Gun" and it replaced it with "Fun" 

I thought I made a typo and rechecked it again, same result.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/s...rchQuery=gun+&&lid=searchQuery_search_button=


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 30, 2013)

I found this online, but it is from 2008

Dear Editor,

I am a USCCA member, and I recently made a trip to the Walt Disney World Resorts in Florida. I’ve consulted many a website, including USCCA’s, and talked to a lot of gun owners as well as searching the Disney websites high and low and never found a published word about their concealed carry policies. Even my brother-in-law who is a Florida narcotics detective could not answer the question for me. I finally located a source within Disney’s organization that sent me the attached email. Their policies are quite clear. I thought this might be helpful to other USCCA members.

Regards,

— Phil Paonessa



Dear Phil,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World Resort.

It may interest you to know we have a strict policy regarding firearms.

Our policy is that no guns are permitted in our theme Parks or Resorts.

If a resort guest brings one on property, it must be locked up in the safe deposit boxes at the front desk, not in a room safe. If guests visiting our theme parks bring in firearms, it must either be left in their vehicle, or checked in with security when entering the park. Only on-duty law enforcement officers whose agency has jurisdiction at the Walt Disney World Resort may carry any weapon.

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Sincerely,

— Betsy Mayer, WDW Online Communications


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 30, 2013)

these were found online


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 30, 2013)

I also am a USCCA member, and NRA member. A Sign MUST be posted for all to see, to make any kind of case. They can ask you to leave for any reason *they* find legit. There are many rules for CCW in Florida and common sense should be used. I wouldn't carry in the Park. Most tourist attractions check.

Most Hollow Points in smaller pistols don't expand, because of lack of velocity. Full metal jacket can pass through target.

Anyone with a CCW permit Should exercise good judgement, most have to go through a class that requires range time and written test (except ex-military). There is no excuse for not knowing the rules. Gun must be secured.


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 31, 2013)

The weapon was owned by Angelo Lista, a 44-year-old Florida businessman who was visiting Disney with his family. Lista, who has a concealed weapons permit, told deputies that he earlier rode the “extremely bumpy” “Dinosaur” attraction and that his handgun apparently “just slipped out” of his back pocket.

Lista, owner of Prestige Brick & Pavers, explained to investigators that he had passed through Disney’s “security bag check” area, but “since the gun was in his back pocket, the issue never came up.”

Asked why he did not tell Disney security--which, remarkably, eschews metal detectors--that he was carrying, Lista “replied that he did not know he was supposed to because it was not posted anywhere.” Lista added that he thought the bag check was “only to search for bombs or explosives,” and that he was unaware that patrons were barred from carrying handguns in "The Happiest Place on Earth."

The gun--a Cobra .380 caliber--was confiscated by deputies, though Lista was told he could later retrieve it from the sheriff’s evidence room.


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 31, 2013)

Angelo Lista, who lives in Royal Palm Beach, told authorities he discovered his gun was missing several minutes after leading the ride. He has a concealed weapons permit.

"There were bullets in the magazine but not in the chamber, so no one could have been accidentally shot," Lista told WPBF 25 News' Terri Parker. "I was just thinking of the safety of my family. If there had been some psycho there, I'd rather be prepared. You just never know."

Read more: http://www.wpbf.com/news/south-flor...20357718/-/bh5oysz/-/index.html#ixzz2UuJrbsbG


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 31, 2013)




----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 2, 2013)

Presently security at Disney is a "Mickey Mouse" operation.

The only way to reduce these incidents is to install metal detectors at the entrances of all Disney parks and I am sure Disney has considered this option.

Of course that will increase costs for Disney and dramatically increase the time it takes to get into the parks by passing thru the metal detectors.

I recall going to Universal Studios Halloween Horror nights and having to walk thru metal detectors, but don't think they do this during the day.

When was the last time anyone was shot inside Disney, but then again, I guess I would rather be packing heat in the event that I was there the exact moment the first time it happens.

I guess this is the new reality we have to live with.


----------

